# Subletting a small hotel or apartments



## Thaidreamer (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi there,


i was hoping to find something in phuket to sublet like a small hotel or apartments, i am a travel agent and a web designer and i think i can really make a good business out of it. I really want to start something like this and later on start to think about investing my own money (i mean like buying something).

I was just wondering if something like that is easy or has some ''dangers'' to consider from the owner.

<snip>

Thanks


----------

